# Adequan-Where do you buy it?



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am thinking of starting Nina on Adequan. Having two dogs on it at the same time would be expensive, so I am thinking if I buy it and pay for the injection at the vet I'd be saving money. Maybe! I haven't done the math yet. 

I want to get good quality Adequan (who wants bad Adequan!). You know what I mean though? 

KV Vet has it and I think I trust them. I think! They have it for $49.99 for 5 ml.

I still don't know if this will be less expensive.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

You can give the injections yourself, it's not difficult.

In addition to KV Vets, I've also been happy with Entirely Pets.
http://www.entirelypets.com/adequan.html


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Jean,
my vet matches the cheapest price, i get it at KV Vet, and i do trust them.
you can give the shot yourself, your vet or the techs can show you how. the techs at my vet walked me through it several times before i was comfortable doing it.

its a muscle shot so its really not to bad. i was a bit apprehensive at first, but once you know where to put it and stick it in it gets easier. like anything practice makes perfect. if you have more than one dog on Adaquin giving the shot yourself makes more sense as far as the cost.

debbie


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

all drugs have to be shipped - even those to the vet clinics. There is really no difference in what the vet has on hand and what you get from KV etc. You DO have to watch expiration dates - no matter where! KV et al carry the same brands of drugs <Ft Dodge, Murrial, Intervet, Pziezer etc - I am butchering spelling - it is too early! LOL> as the vets get.

It only takes a bit of practice to give an injection. Maybe your vet will help you learn, or a vet tech can give you a lesson or two.

Lee


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

My young GSD was put on it after his bi-lateral elbow surgery last April. I give the injections myself (my vet taught me) I order it from KV Vet and have been doing just fine with it


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good-sounds like KV is the place to get it. I think they are reputable/stand behind their products. 

I do not see me giving IM injections. I can do the diabetes/insulin shot for the cat, but would end up probably going to the vet office after each Adequan injection for imagined reactions to my shots!!! 

I am going to try to play Let's Make a Deal with the vet on this one so that both of us come out okay and the dogs don't walk around with a needle stuck in their legs...

THANKS!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

If you cannot make a deal with your vet and you have a vet school close by, perhaps they will help you out.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

question, i see the dosing is 2mg/lb, so an 80lb dog would need 160mg? couldn't you use the horse version?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Jean, shots are easy, lol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You'd think after I have seen his liver (and other innards) I could deal with giving a shot like that...

But no.


----------



## JAguirre (Dec 19, 2000)

LOL ... That's OK. I probably could give a shot, but ... I can't cut my dogs' toe nails!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Jean,
let me tell you if you can give an Insulin shot, you surely can give an adaquin shot. they give you a quick anatomy 101 on where the sciatic nerve is, basically you locate that with your thumb and forfinger sqweeze up on the muscle and stick it in. believe me if i can do it, you surely can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







you might as well get used to if if your going to continue having this breed, they all need it eventually. Don't Be A Chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!









debbie


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

The bottles come in 5ml vials. My dog, Sniper is about 84 lbs. The surgeon told me to give him 2 ml per month after his loading dose. So I get 2 1/2 injections per bottle.


----------

